# SUCHE: ISA-Netzwerkkarte mit RTL8019(AS)-Chipsatz



## Forumaner (9 April 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche eine "alte" NE2000-kompatible ISA-Netzwerkkarte mit RTL8019 bzw. RTL8019AS-Chipsatz.

Wie die Netzwerkkarte aussieht, sieht man hier:
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/27045/ne2000.jpg

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## Oberchefe (9 April 2008)

rein interessehalber: warum unbedingt eine solche?


----------



## Forumaner (10 April 2008)

Hallo Oberchefe,

ich möchte mir einen AVR-Webserver nachbauen:
http://www.mikrocontroller.com/de/avr_webserver.php

Da ich wenig Zeit habe diverse Änderungen zu machen, suche ich diese Netzwerkkarte, um mögliche Probleme von Anfang an gering zu halten!

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## nade (10 April 2008)

Arghhhhhh. Diese NE2000 Netzwerkkarte hatte ich glaub noch 2 Stück mal gehabt. Bis vor Kurzem, sind wohl nun aufm Hardwareschrott. :s
Was ich noch habe wäre mom eine mit PCU-Karte mit RTL3139c Chipsatz, aber das würde noch etwas dauern, einen Siemens Pro C 5 Rechner, in dem so gehört noch eine gesteckte Netzwerkkarte drin ist, wobei fraglich ob genau diese Type.
CD Ram PC 100 64MB 2* hab ich noch in den Hardwareresten da gefunden. werde aber am Sonntag gerne wiedermal nachgucken ob nicht doch übersehn.
Bin eigentlich der Meinung, das ich noch eine oder 2 davon habe....


----------



## Oberchefe (10 April 2008)

auf der Seite steht aber auch:


> Jetzt auch Quellen für 3COM-Netzwerkkarten mit 3C5x9-Chip



da hätte ich noch was


----------



## Forumaner (10 April 2008)

Hallo nade, hallo Oberchefe!



nade schrieb:


> werde aber am Sonntag gerne wiedermal nachgucken ob nicht doch übersehn.
> Bin eigentlich der Meinung, das ich noch eine oder 2 davon habe....



Das wäre echt super, wenn du doch noch eine oder zwei ISA-Karten finden würdest!



Oberchefe schrieb:


> auf der Seite steht aber auch:
> Jetzt auch Quellen für 3COM-Netzwerkkarten mit 3C5x9-Chip



Ja, aber von 3COM wurde ich ein paar Mal enttäuscht. Vielleicht lag es an meinem Rechner, vielleicht auch nicht.
Mit Realtek hatte ich noch nie Probleme!


----------



## Oberchefe (10 April 2008)

> Ja, aber von 3COM wurde ich ein paar Mal enttäuscht.



Ich noch nie. Zum einen war die Performance damals um Welten besser als bei den Realtec basierten Karten, auch wenn die Realtec Karten später (zu PCI-Zeiten) ziemlich aufgeholt haben. Zum anderen lassen sich die Karten wunderbar konfigurieren was Plug&Play oder Interrupts/IO-Adressen anbelangt. Letzteres kann einen natürlich auch zur Verzweiflung bringen. Wenn man nicht weiß das es ein unter DOS betriebenes Tool gibt, mit dem man zwischen P&P und festen Werten umschalten kann bzw. feste IRQs und IO-Adressen damit festlegen kann, dann hat man unter Umständen verloren. Zumal man den Karten so nicht ansieht auf was sie konfiguriert sind und die Karten sich (sinnvollerweise) diese Einstellungen merken, unabhängig davon daß sie aus einem PC ausgebaut werden und in einen anderen eingebaut werden. Ich hatte zwei der Karten über mehrere Jahre in meinem fli4l  24/7 am Laufen, hier vereinfachten feste Werte die Anwendung ungemein.


----------



## Oberchefe (10 April 2008)

ach ja:
und natürlich kann man die verschiedenen Anschlüsse (RJ45/BNC...) auch mit der Software auswählen, sprich auch abwählen (Auto, nur RJ45, nur BNC...), das macht die Fehlersuche für den Nichtwissenden auch nicht einfacher.


----------



## hovonlo (10 April 2008)

Einfacher nicht. Aber wenn ich bei der 3c5x9 nur RJ45 wollte, dann war das auch so und ein unsinnigerweise auf den BNC gesteckter 50 Ohm hat mir nicht die Karte auf Cheapernet gezogen (wenn ich's richtig eingestellt hatte ...).

Aber ohne das Tool (3c5x9cfg.exe) war man wirklich auf verlorenem Posten.


----------



## Assassin153 (11 April 2008)

Ich kann am Wochenende auch mal schauen, möglich das ich noch was hab


----------



## Forumaner (14 April 2008)

Vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung!  

Hat schon jemand eine ISA-Netzwerkkarte mit RTL8019 bzw. RTL8019AS-Chipsatz im _Hardwareschrott_ gefunden?

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## Assassin153 (14 April 2008)

Sorry hab leider keine mehr!


----------



## Forumaner (15 April 2008)

*[closed]*

Macht nichts, Assassin153, denn:

*Ich habe eine Netzwerkkarte mit RTL8019-Chipsatz bekommen! *

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## nade (15 April 2008)

Dann ist gut, hab jetzt erst wieder Zeit gefunden zu schreiben, aber leider keine mehr aufgetrieben/gefunden bekommen.
Warte aber noch auf den Pro c5 "Server", evtl hat der noch eine drin enthalten. Wenn ja denk ich an dich.


----------

